# 1Ds Mk. III vs. 7d vs. 5D Mk. II



## phototrek (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

If you had the chance to buy a used 1ds Mk. III in excellent condition, would you buy this over the 5D Mk. II and the 7D? If so, please give reasons on which camera you would choose. This camera has a great price and I will be using this for mostly landscape photos. Also, would you guys use the Canon 300 f/2.8 IS lens with a 1.4x TC for landscape and wildlife photos over the 500 f/4 IS lens? I can afford the 300 but the 500 can be out of my reach.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2010)

I would rather own the 1Ds Mark III over a 5D-II,simply for the better viewfinder image with my eyeglasses that comes with the 1Ds-III, and for the better autofocusing system of the 1Ds-III. The 5D and 5D-II have pretty weak AF modules,and will probably not last as long as a good 1Ds-III. However, if you want a smaller,lighter camera with higher MP count, the 5D-II has the lighter weight and higher MP count, but it is indeed a lower-end body--with a killer sensor in it.

300/2.8 and 500/4 are entirely different animals. I don't own a high-speed 500mm lens, but I do have a 300/2.8,and that's a pretty useful lens for sports and action stuff; not sure where a 300/2.8 would be a landscape choice when a 300/4 is so much lighter and easier to carry. If you need to ask the question RE 300/2.8 vs 500/4, you probably need to do more research and define your uses and priorities for a big glass lens...


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 27, 2010)

> the 5D-II has the lighter weight and higher MP count



The 1Ds Mark III and the 5D-II both have 21.1 MP sensors don't they?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2010)

My bad--I was thinking of the 16.7 MP 1Ds model II....which I would still rather have over a 5D-II. To me, the AF system and the bigger viewfinder eyepiece and the better "view" through the pro cameras really makes them easier to shoot with. Yesterday, I shot my little son's final soccer game using my 5D...it has such a weak AF module in poorer light...I was using my 135/2 L, and the damned thing was just a dog as far as picking up the focus at the indoor soccer arena, which has absolutely sucky lighting...a pro-level body simply has a much stronger AF module,and well, just a better AF system. Plus, a better viewfinder. That teeny-tiny eyepiece window on the 5D is very cheesy...it's really like an old $359 EOS ELAN whatever body, but with $2,000 worth of sensor and electronics thrown into it.

It depends on what the user wants--the 1Ds Canon models are killer bodies....but big,and heavy, and high-profile....the 5D series has good sensors, and are pretty light by comparison, but the body sub-systems can let you down under tougher conditions. The 5D series is very,very low-tech,and low-spec. For some things it's good, even great. Great sensors, low-rent body. 1Ds is Canon's best effort, bar none.

As my son gets older and continues in his sports stuff, I think I'm going to pick up a newer camera body that will last a good 5-6 years. Kind of waiting to see what hits in 2011.


----------



## usayit (Jun 28, 2010)

1ds Mark II or III over the 5D MII for the same reasons as well....   If video is important, than the 5D MII at the top but video has never really been an interest of mine.

I'm actually in the market for a used 1ds Mark II as I'd like to keep the same layout to the 1d Mark II that i already shoot with.


----------



## phototrek (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the replies. I am leaning towards the 1Ds. I intend to have this camera for a few years so I want to make the right decision. In the film world I have the 1V and loved it. I looked at the 5D Mk II but wasn't too impressed with it. I haven't seen the 7D, but I don't think it will compare with the 1Ds. I know it is bigger than the 1V and I think the pack I carry on my hip to carry the camera and lens might be to small for the 1Ds. Have any of you carried the 1Ds on all day hikes and what bag did you use? 

If you guys had to choose between the 1Ds Mk. III and the Canon 300 f/2.8 IS lens, which would you buy first? Since lenses can be used on all camera bodies is it better to buy the lens first? Is the camera body more important over lenses?


----------



## chammer (Jun 28, 2010)

One thing I've been curious about, and I have to hijack the thread, but do the 1ds cameras share the same sensors as the 5d's?

phototrek: In regards to your lens question, I guess it would depend on what body you have now and how you felt about it.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sortbof in the same boat. I'm shooting with a 40D right now. I'm stuck between the 5D Mark II and a 1D. I shoot for major stock agencies that require larg files. I'm wondering if the 1D clarity would look good blown up, or should I go the 5D with twice the pixels? I mainly shoot outside beach shots.


----------



## usayit (Jun 28, 2010)

Wheels47130 said:


> I'm sortbof in the same boat. I'm shooting with a 40D right now. I'm stuck between the 5D Mark II and a 1D. I shoot for major stock agencies that require larg files. I'm wondering if the 1D clarity would look good blown up, or should I go the 5D with twice the pixels? I mainly shoot outside beach shots.



What are the requirements of the stock photo agency?  What type of subject matter?  Which 1D are you considering (II, III, IV).  The 5D MII doesn't have twice the pixels of the latest version of the 1D.  I would imagine that pixel count is less of a concern to whether you need full frame (5D MII) or not (1D x1.3).


----------



## phototrek (Jun 28, 2010)

Has anybody used the new 7D? I know it will not be better than the 1Ds III but is it better then the 5D II? I am geatly leaning towards buying the 1Ds III but curious to hear about what people think about the 7D.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 28, 2010)

I own and use the 7D as my main camera body. The 7D will outperform the 5D-II in terms of autofocus (options, speed and accuracy) and shooting speed (not-quite-8fps vs 3fps). The 5D-II will outperform the 7D in image quality, dynamic range, and high-ISO performance.

I also believe the ergonomics and layout of the buttons on the 7D are superior but that's personal preference.

The 7D will highlight flaws in lenses due to the packed pixel density over the size of the sensor. I only have one non-L which holds its own against it and that's the 50mm f1.4. I can't accentuate this enough -- bad glass will look terrible on a 7D.


----------



## phototrek (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

All my lenses are L glass. I have the 16-35 F/28L, 24-70 f/2.8L, 70 -200 f/2.8L non IS version and the 100-400L.  I am also thinking about buying a 300 f/2.8L IS with a 1.4x TC. Also thinking about 100 f/2.8L Macro IS lens. Do you think the photos will be fine with the 7D and these lenses?


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 28, 2010)

It may show some flaws with the 100-400mm. Maybe the 70-200, but I doubt it. The rest shouldn't be a problem at all  (That being said, I've never used a copy of 16-35 that wasn't soft, but I don't think that's a camera problem.)


----------



## Wheels47130 (Jun 28, 2010)

I Am looking at a 5d mark II 21 Meg and 1d mark III at 10 megs. The agencies require 50 megs. Which I do in Photoshop. I am shooting beach photos with an L series 28-300. Sometimes shots of beach sports but mostly just interesting people at the beach. I also do some work at the harbor for the boat owners.


----------



## phototrek (Jul 6, 2010)

If you guys had a choice between the 1Ds Mk.3 and the new 1D Mk 4, which would you choose? I know it's a full frame vs. crop camera but is it worth it to buy a used 1Ds for a few hundred dollars less than a new 1D Mk 4? Also, did the 1Ds Mk 3 have the same focus problem as the 1D Mk 3?


----------

